# Cheeky Little F***er!!!



## Younglutonmum

My babys dad has absolutley nothing to do with us at all. He's ignored attempts by me to build contact & financial help is a no go

So imagine my shock today when I find out from a friend that his MSN name says - ' Am so proud to be becoming a daddy soon '

WTF!!!!


----------



## sam's mum

:shock: How rude when he's not even making an effort now!! Someone needs to tell him that it takes a hell of a lot more than getting someone pregnant to be a dad :trouble:


----------



## Younglutonmum

Exactly!! 

If he had been supportive I wouldn't mind but he really hasn't bothered with her!!

Ne1 can be a dad but it takes someone special to be a daddy!! I hope he remembers that!!


----------



## AppleBlossom

what a prick!


----------



## WaitingForYou

Might aswel have said so proud i've been a sperm donor. :|


----------



## Younglutonmum

Hahaha

That's all he is - sperm doner

Makes me mad to know he's walking around acting like he's dad of the year

K**b!!


----------



## wanababy

Sounds like you're well rid pet....what a w*nker!!!!!!


----------



## Younglutonmum

He really is unbeliveable!!

N apparantly he got her scan pic up as his picture!! I want it back

:hissy:


----------



## kerry 20

what a dick!


----------



## Younglutonmum

Can think of worse names than dick to describe him :rofl:


----------



## kerry 20

:rofl:


----------



## Younglutonmum

I'm just too lady like to use them :)


----------



## sweetsammi

He's just f***ing showin off..what an asshole. Damn right cheeky. Sounds like my ex...said he wanted nothin to do with us after we rowed the other day..now it says on his msn 'cant wait to see my little boy on weds...' well he never bloody asked me! ARRRGH I knw how u feel hun- hugs. Takes a hell of a lot more to be a daddy then just gettin u pregs..xx


----------



## Younglutonmum

You've just summed up how I feel hun!!

It's like us single mummies put in all the hard work & effort but they get to do all the showing off without having earned it!!

Im gonna kill the first person that actually has the nerve to say congratulations to him when i've had her!

And as for ur ex - Grrrrrr!! Makes me mad!! How dare he just presume he can just come & ss your LO!!

:hug:


----------



## TashaAndBump

Hun, I don't really want to comment much on your ex showing off about being a Daddy when he's taken no interest, as wouldn't know what to say apart from what the other girls have said - His behaviour would make my blood boil tbh! I'd be thinking about applying for comlpete custody in terms of not allowing him access at all - If the only reason he wants it is to be able to show off, he doesn't deserve it in my opinion! Your baby will be better off without a Dad if that's the only interest he has in her!

What I did want to say, is that you mention financial help being a 'no go' - However, he has a legal obligation of care - at least financially - to his daughter, so be sure to insist he pays up! If he refuses, inform him that he will be breaking the law if he doesn't contribute, and that it would be better for him to settle it outside of court, because if you go through courts he may even end up paying you more! This link might be of help - it outlines how to calculate and obtain financial child support fomr the non-costodial parent to yourself: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Child_support#Obtaining_child_support

Best of luck, hun :hugs:


----------



## Younglutonmum

TashaAndBump said:


> Hun, I don't really want to comment much on your ex showing off about being a Daddy when he's taken no interest, as wouldn't know what to say apart from what the other girls have said - His behaviour would make my blood boil tbh! I'd be thinking about applying for comlpete custody in terms of not allowing him access at all - If the only reason he wants it is to be able to show off, he doesn't deserve it in my opinion! Your baby will be better off without a Dad if that's the only interest he has in her!
> 
> What I did want to say, is that you mention financial help being a 'no go' - However, he has a legal obligation of care - at least financially - to his daughter, so be sure to insist he pays up! If he refuses, inform him that he will be breaking the law if he doesn't contribute, and that it would be better for him to settle it outside of court, because if you go through courts he may even end up paying you more! This link might be of help - it outlines how to calculate and obtain financial child support fomr the non-costodial parent to yourself: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Child_support#Obtaining_child_support
> 
> Best of luck, hun :hugs:

Thank you for your lovely message hunni!! I hugely appreciate it!!

I will definitley be going for maintanance & did suggest we come to a private arrangement but he won't have any of it so I shall definitely be going through the Child Support Agency :)

:hug:

xxx


----------



## maybebaby

What an idiot!! :hugs:


----------



## Younglutonmum

Arghhh Arghhh Arghhhh!!

My facebook status at present is something rather cocky about him being a sperm doner

His friend has now come on MSN ranting about how he's gonna b a brill dad 

F**k sake!!


----------



## wanababy

OOOOH I'd have a few choice words to say to him....the cheek!!!


----------



## WaitingForYou

Younglutonmum said:


> Arghhh Arghhh Arghhhh!!
> 
> My facebook status at present is something rather cocky about him being a sperm doner
> 
> His friend has now come on MSN ranting about how he's gonna b a brill dad
> 
> F**k sake!!

Does he know you come on this site? Could he of read this thread. He stole my idea the pea brain.


----------



## Younglutonmum

So bloody mad right this moment :hissy: :hissy: :hissy:


----------



## nikky0907

What?! :shock:

What an idiot! :dohh:

I agree,can he come on this thread?! Seriously,I think it would be great if all those 'sperm donors' came on here and read some of this!

Where are their brains?!:hissy:

:hug:


----------



## Younglutonmum

In their pants :)


----------



## demonmadcat

only if they have one...


----------



## Younglutonmum

:rofl:


----------



## leeanne

What a freakin jerk!


----------



## brownhairedmom

Yeah the day Adam says something like that is the day that they lock me in the psych ward at the hospital.


----------



## Younglutonmum

Im so mad with him im still awake :hissy:

It's like 2am!! I should be tucked up!!!

ARGHHHH


----------



## Blob

OMG what an arse!! Grrrr... 
:gun: :gun:


Oooooh just realised am i allowed to post here :blush:


----------



## hypnorm

i would post somthing rude on to his facebook account and show people what he is really like!


----------



## Donna79x

what an ass !!! he can join the t****er club with my ex too!!! xxx


----------



## vicky

what a total ass hun.


----------

